# بوظة بكداش فخر البوظة العربية , دمشق - الحميدية



## ziad (20 نوفمبر 2012)

بفضل وتوفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى تم افتتاح محلات بكداش فخر البوظة العربية بكل من بيروت - عمان - الإمارات العربية المتحدة وحققت اقبال كبيروساحق.​ تعلن مؤسسة محمد سمير بكداش عن نيتها بايجاد وكيل لها بكل من الرياض و جدة و المدينة المنورة ولدينا الرغبة بالتوسع بافتتاح فرع لنا بمصر و أربيل وجميع الدول العربية والاجنبية وعلى من لدية الرغبة الجادة الاتصال على وكيلنا الحصري للتوزيع السيد زياد 00966542074873​ كما اننا نتطلع لإيجاد موزعين لكافة منتجاتنا من الحلويات العربية الفاخرة​ ملاحظة: لايوجد لدينا وكيل أو فرع بالمملكة العربية السعودية​


----------

